# Ventrac and snowrator prices??



## Elite Snow Removal

How much are these stand up ventracs or snowrators for sidewalks with a blade?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Machine and blade expect somewhere in the 15 range. Snowrator in the 10 range. You get what you pay for. My SSV has been flawless.


----------



## rick W

If 5 k diff, get the ssv no question.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's more like 19K for a SSV equipped with blade, brine tank, and spreader which the Snowrator comes with at 10k... Seen some complaints about the SSV drop spreader in another place but have not used it...


----------



## cjames808

We were quoted 18k for SSV with brine, spreader, and brush. 

38k for 4500 gasser with cab plow and brush.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

cjames808 said:


> We were quoted 18k for SSV with brine, spreader, and brush.
> 
> 38k for 4500 gasser with cab plow and brush.


38k wow. I can get a lot of shovel monkeys for that


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Some of you guys didn't read the post. He asked about the machine and a blade. Not any of the other BS some of you quoted. In fact, 15 is probably high for the machine and blade. I would prefer the drop spreader to be a little nicer to refill but that is my only complaint in 100+ hours of usage on my SSV.

And who gives a damn if a Snowrator is half the cost if you can't depend on it working?



Elite Snow Removal said:


> 38k wow. I can get a lot of shovel monkeys for that


If you can find them. And get them to show up.

And a machine, has the exact same production at the end of a 12" event that it did at the start of it.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Mo


John_DeereGreen said:


> Some of you guys didn't read the post. He asked about the machine and a blade. Not any of the other BS some of you quoted. In fact, 15 is probably high for the machine and blade. I would prefer the drop spreader to be a little nicer to refill but that is my only complaint in 100+ hours of usage on my SSV.
> 
> If you can find them. And get them to show up.
> 
> And a machine, has the exact same production at the end of a 12" event that it did at the start of it.


you are right about getting them to so up lol. Yea it would be nice to have a machine that's for sure. I'd only be looking at the basics to get into it for now. Just blade and machine. What does the blower cost?


----------



## tpendagast

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you can find them. And get them to show up.
> 
> And a machine, has the exact same production at the end of a 12" event that it did at the start of it.


This part, especially

The 38k unit is also more than just a sidewalk machine , can do a lot more... so can't really be compared to a snowrator which won't mow lawns or brush hog etc...

But even looking at a 20k unit 
That only does sidewalks

Over the course of say 5 years 
That's 4 k per year

That replaces 3 men (easily and possibly more) 
So you need one guy to operate it

What do the other two guys cost you?

2 men x $15/hr x 12 hours?

If there's only ten snow events that year, $3600
If there's 20 events $7200 
(Plus taxes/workman's comp etc) 
So a machine costing 4 grand a year isn't really all that expensive

Not to mention, from my observation it's doing a faster, better job than shovel monkeys

It's harder to find three guys who want to shovel sidewalks than it is to find one guy who wants to operate a sidewalk machine.


----------



## framer1901

I've heard complaints on snowrators but not sure of the details - I have one, for sale. I don't really see the problems with it, we changed the bushings out, that was really it. 

You can't put a blower on it, when the snow gets too deep it struggles but for 75% of the time it kicks ass in the time department.

This is the second year we've had it, of course it hasn't snowed this year either - only selling cause it won't fit in my suitcase.


----------



## tpendagast

framer1901 said:


> I've heard complaints on snowrators but not sure of the details - I have one, for sale. I don't really see the problems with it, we changed the bushings out, that was really it.
> 
> You can't put a blower on it, when the snow gets too deep it struggles but for 75% of the time it kicks ass in the time department.
> 
> This is the second year we've had it, of course it hasn't snowed this year either - only selling cause it won't fit in my suitcase.


Not following?
You're going out of business? 
Didn't catch the suitcase thing...

You can't angle the blade on a snowrator /push the snow off to the parking lot where a bigger machine can take it?

I mean if the snow is that heavy/deep how well and shovel guys doing in comparison anyway?

You can always get something bigger/faster/more powerful 
But like you said, if it runs fine 75% of the time do you really want to invest in something twice as expensive you only need 25% of the season?


----------



## framer1901

tpendagast said:


> Not following?
> You're going out of business?
> Didn't catch the suitcase thing...
> 
> You can't angle the blade on a snowrator /push the snow off to the parking lot where a bigger machine can take it?
> 
> I mean if the snow is that heavy/deep how well and shovel guys doing in comparison anyway?
> 
> You can always get something bigger/faster/more powerful
> But like you said, if it runs fine 75% of the time do you really want to invest in something twice as expensive you only need 25% of the season?


Blade angles but 8" of wet snow is tough, we have a Kubota RTV and blowers too.

Long walks where snow goes to either side of the walk, once the snow gets so high, it doesn't work so well - switch to blowers.

4" of wet snow on walks 6' wide, grass on one side and lot on the other, it struggles when you've winrowed on top of one another - Kubota moves it no problem

The snowrator is an extremely fast shovel that doesn't get tired, it has it's place. We use it in tandom with the RTV, huge labor savor, not as hard to get guys to work when they have tools like that.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

framer1901 said:


> Blade angles but 8" of wet snow is tough, we have a Kubota RTV and blowers too.
> 
> Long walks where snow goes to either side of the walk, once the snow gets so high, it doesn't work so well - switch to blowers.
> 
> 4" of wet snow on walks 6' wide, grass on one side and lot on the other, it struggles when you've winrowed on top of one another - Kubota moves it no problem
> 
> The snowrator is an extremely fast shovel that doesn't get tired, it has it's place. We use it in tandom with the RTV, huge labor savor, not as hard to get guys to work when they have tools like that.


I thought about the edges of sidewalks and thought it would be tough to push the snow over the windrow. Our snow is 2' deep on the edges already. I'd think the blower attachment would work best?


----------



## framer1901

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I thought about the edges of sidewalks and thought it would be tough to push the snow over the windrow. Our snow is 2' deep on the edges already. I'd think the blower attachment would work best?


That's where that SSV, tractor or a VenTrac is better, use a plow/broom at first then switch over to a blower when you need it.

The Snow Rator is tough going over a foot bank, the blade isn't tall enough, you wouldn't want to go fast enough etc....

For what we do, even with that limitation, it's the best bang for the buck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Elite Snow Removal said:


> Mo
> 
> you are right about getting them to so up lol. Yea it would be nice to have a machine that's for sure. I'd only be looking at the basics to get into it for now. Just blade and machine. What does the blower cost?


I'm not sure, for what we do it wouldn't be of any gain. I remember being told what list was, but I can't remember how much it was. I ran the prototype blower several hours last year and was pretty impressed at that stage. They've refined it further since then prior to the actual release.


----------



## Ajlawn1

As framer said it's great bang for the buck... That's why I listed what you get for what money on both machines... You can also get a Snowrator with no spreader to drop the price even lower. Mine was flawless last year on over a 100" year but had wiring corrosion issues and have been supplied with more then enough parts to correct the issues...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Here is a pricing quote on the SSV...


----------



## tpendagast

framer1901 said:


> Blade angles but 8" of wet snow is tough, we have a Kubota RTV and blowers too.
> 
> Long walks where snow goes to either side of the walk, once the snow gets so high, it doesn't work so well - switch to blowers.
> 
> 4" of wet snow on walks 6' wide, grass on one side and lot on the other, it struggles when you've winrowed on top of one another - Kubota moves it no problem
> 
> The snowrator is an extremely fast shovel that doesn't get tired, it has it's place. We use it in tandom with the RTV, huge labor savor, not as hard to get guys to work when they have tools like that.


I hear you on the "tunneled" sidewalks where there's no where to plow to after several storms 
I used to have several of those with sets of steps in the periodically 
There's something's that just have to be shoveled 
Blowers don't like really wet snow either.


----------



## tpendagast

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here is a pricing quote on the SSV...
> 
> View attachment 188637


I'd still like to have it over 5 Shoveler's that may or may not show up


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

We usually just use some of the old toro ccr single stage blower. They really work the best and when I’m done I don’t have to load them on a trailer I just toss it in the box of the truck


----------



## tpendagast

Elite Snow Removal said:


> We usually just use some of the old toro ccr single stage blower. They really work the best and when I'm done I don't have to load them on a trailer I just toss it in the box of the truck


Two cycle non self propelled? The plastic paddle is basically what pulls it along?
Is that the model you're talking about?

I had those at trugreen and teufel , only places I've ever seen them in person 
Love those things 
I gather they don't make them anymore?


----------



## framer1901

If they're antiques, does that make the ten I have worth more? They still make them, they are 4 cycle now, a bit bulkier.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

tpendagast said:


> Two cycle non self propelled? The plastic paddle is basically what pulls it along?
> Is that the model you're talking about?
> 
> I had those at trugreen and teufel , only places I've ever seen them in person
> Love those things
> I gather they don't make them anymore?


You can buy them for about $150. I've never paid over $125 for mine and I have 3 of them. Also have two 4stroke cub cadets that I bought bran new for $100. They were $550 regular price but I walked in to tsc at the end of the season and seen them marked down to $100 so bought all of them. 
The toros have rubber paddles. I can blow snow that's over the top of the blower all day as long as it's now wet heavy snow.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

framer1901 said:


> If they're antiques, does that make the ten I have worth more? They still make them, they are 4 cycle now, a bit bulkier.


I don't think they are worth more but I'll buy them from ya if u were closer


----------



## framer1901

Those are THE blower to have - there was a guy on here selling like 50 of them at one point in time. We're going thru ours this week and seeing what runs, what doesn't and will list them for sale to get rid of them


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

framer1901 said:


> Those are THE blower to have - there was a guy on here selling like 50 of them at one point in time. We're going thru ours this week and seeing what runs, what doesn't and will list them for sale to get rid of them


Yea they work awesome. Spend $50 and put new paddles and scraper on them and there good as new


----------



## Bplowing

framer1901 said:


> I've heard complaints on snowrators but not sure of the details - I have one, for sale. I don't really see the problems with it, we changed the bushings out, that was really it.
> 
> You can't put a blower on it, when the snow gets too deep it struggles but for 75% of the time it kicks ass in the time department.
> 
> This is the second year we've had it, of course it hasn't snowed this year either - only selling cause it won't fit in my suitcase.


----------



## Bplowing

Still have a snowrator for sale??? How much?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bplowing said:


> Still have a snowrator for sale??? How much?


I might have one I'd sell if you're seriously looking for one...


----------



## Bplowing

Ajlawn1 said:


> I might have one I'd sell if you're seriously looking for one...


Where are you located and and pics and info and price please


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bplowing said:


> Where are you located and and pics and info and price please


*Ajlawn1 PlowSite Fanatic *
*from South Bend, IN*


----------

